# Oooh, I got my pink toolboxes!! (pic heavy)



## Fataliya (Apr 10, 2009)

I think these are sexy!!! They are really well made, and heavy, so I'm glad I got free shipping. They have handles, and when you lock it, it locks the drawers, too, not just the top. And even the key is pink! Oh, and it came with free drawer liners, too...and yes, they're pink!!

I could actually use a third one, lol.

First, the toolbox:

Front







Top (sticker comes with it, I opted to put mine on, because I like the way it looks)






My counter before (my collection keeps getting bigger)






And my counter now:
















Box 1 (stuff I use the most)
















Box 2
















If anyone knows a better way to organize or group things up in the drawers, let me know!! It took me over an hour of arranging and rearranging!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 10, 2009)

I loooooove that!!! What a cool storage idea!

If you have a container store near you, you could pick up some plastic inserts to keep your stuff neatly aligned.  Or, failing that, get some thin card board and cut pieces to fit individually.  I know the acrylic kind come in all sorts of sizes.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_I loooooove that!!! What a cool storage idea!

If you have a container store near you, you could pick up some plastic inserts to keep your stuff neatly aligned.  Or, failing that, get some thin card board and cut pieces to fit individually.  I know the acrylic kind come in all sorts of sizes._

 
Thanks!! I'm thinking of taking my loose eyeshadow pots, and standing them on their sides, which would free up that other drawer for my other lippies/glosses.

I'll have to look up those insert thingies. I don't think we have a container store here.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Thanks!! I'm thinking of taking my loose eyeshadow pots, and standing them on their sides, which would free up that other drawer for my other lippies/glosses._

 
If you stand them up on their sides, you could always get the small labels and label the sides, so you know what is what.


----------



## toshia (Apr 10, 2009)

I love those! I was just looking into getting toolboxes for my collection.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the BOMB!  I really like this.  It looks like you even have a lock on it.  That's what I would love.  I have people that get very nosy with my stash.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2009)

It is beautiful! And I see the HK head. I love it.


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 11, 2009)

how cuttte!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 12, 2009)

The pink boxes are adorable.  Nice collection!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

Super Cute


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahhh I love it! Its Pink and Perfect!!!


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 13, 2009)

That's awesome and it made a HUGE difference to your organization!!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 13, 2009)

The pink tool boxes are GORGEOUS!  It definitely made a huge difference in your counter space and organization.  Beautiful!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are so friggin hot!!! Love the collection!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2009)

The box  is a cool idea! I can't say I've seen one like it before.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 15, 2009)

love it! <3
I'm sorry if I missed it, but where did you purchase the toolboxes?


----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2009)

I love the box!! Too cute.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 15, 2009)

I can honestly say that's the cutest toolbox I've ever seen! 
&you have a great collection, btw.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_love it! <3
I'm sorry if I missed it, but where did you purchase the toolboxes?_

 
The Original Pink Box by Cala Industries - like no other box


----------



## crazeddiva (Apr 16, 2009)

I just bought the five drawer tool box a while ago and it should be arriving some time next week. I can't wait.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope to do this eventually.
Droool.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Thanks!! I'm thinking of taking my loose eyeshadow pots, and standing them on their sides, which would free up that other drawer for my other lippies/glosses.

I'll have to look up those insert thingies. I don't think we have a container store here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I saw on here where Stickles uses ice trays to organise paint pots and MSFs...if the drawers are deep enough maybe u could try that

heres the thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/i...on-pics-91237/


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

Luv the hot pink toolbox! you sure have plenty of makeup to store in it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, that is seriously one cool box!!


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_I just bought the five drawer tool box a while ago and it should be arriving some time next week. I can't wait._

 
Ahhhhhh, LUCKY LADY!!! PLEASE post pics when you get it!! The 5-drawer is the one I *really* wanted, but didn't want to drop that much at this point.

Now, when our lease is up and we move, I hope to rent a house (I hate apartments), and I want an extra room. It can be my makeup room and then I'm getting either the 5-drawer, or the rolling cab, darn it!


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 16, 2009)

OH SNAP!

That shiet is soooo awesome!  Pricey but awesome.

It would be cool if they had pink diamond plate items.  I'm a huge fan of tool boxes & diamond plate stuff.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 18, 2009)

awsomee.. i love ur pink box <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the storage idea! And you have great items!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

Great storage - very cool!! And also great stash!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 3, 2009)

I dig it!


----------



## TamiChoi (May 3, 2009)

Nice! I need one of those so I can lock my makeup in there. Too many of my things have been missing :[


----------



## mariaelena40 (May 3, 2009)

THIS is the CUTEST thing ever!!!  I used to joke with my husband that I needed a real toolbox like what my Dad used to use in his shop, they are perfect!  I'm going to have to save this for future purchase!!  

You are a lucky girl!!


----------



## piink_liily (May 4, 2009)

Oh wow! They are so gorgeous, I need something like that.


----------



## blondejunkie (May 4, 2009)

Shriek!!!!!  Those are pretty!  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## orkira (May 5, 2009)

That is so cool.  Looks fabulous.


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

Those toolboxes are awesome!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariaelena40* 

 
_THIS is the CUTEST thing ever!!!  I used to joke with my husband that I needed a real toolbox like what my Dad used to use in his shop, they are perfect!  I'm going to have to save this for future purchase!!  

You are a lucky girl!!_

 
Me too. When we have been in a store and he's looking at toolboxes and carts like this I always say "Oh what a cool eye shadow box with all those drawers" I totally LOVE this. I bookmarked their site.


----------



## Fataliya (May 8, 2009)

Update:

This is what awesome customer service they have....

I got the key from Box #1, stuck in the lock of Box #2, and thought I was screwed and destined to have a jacked up toolbox. 

I emailed them and asked if there was any way to get the key unstuck. A few hours later, a guy CALLED me to tell me that there is no way to get the key unstuck, but when he got back from his trade show in Vegas, he would email me instructions on how to take the lock out, and they would send me a new lock to install. I didn't know the boxes had a lifetime warranty on them, but they do, and the customer service is phenomenal!

I totally recommend them.


----------



## Fataliya (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Oooh, I got my pink toolboxes!!  UPDATED (pic heavy)*

Sooo, Thursday night I got really bored and decided to depot all my NYX samples I got for signing up as a distributor. They originally all came in these black plastic trays with a flimsy clear plastic cover. Not good for protecting the shadows.

This is what they look like now:

Browns (some of these might go better with oranges, but hey, I tried!)






Rest of the browns, and then black/white/greys, greens, yellows, oranges:






Blues, pinks, purples:






The trios they gave me as well:






More trios:






Last trios (notice I broke damn near all of them getting them out), along with shadows I pressed about...4 months ago?:






My NYX pearl shadows and the rest of the ones I pressed myself:






The palettes with room at the bottom are actually my magnetic blush palettes from CS. And even though they're metallic, the NYX pans, and the pans from CS don't stick, so I actually had to use double sided tape.


----------



## Margolicious (May 24, 2009)

What an awesome way to organize! Love that color!


----------



## candaces (May 24, 2009)

ahh! that pink tool box is amazing.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 24, 2009)

ok that has to be the cutest way to organize your makeup


----------



## daisygirl16 (May 25, 2009)

Amazing Storage And Collection!


----------



## Alakazam (May 25, 2009)

omg i love your pink tool box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is that big enough to fit the 2 pro traincases full of make up? 
cause until now i still dont know if i should get that "18 2 drawer or the "26  3 drawer chest


----------



## ladyJ (May 25, 2009)

OMG I need one of those!!! My BF has his tool boxes and now I want mine! You have a great collection!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 25, 2009)

LOVE it...both the toolboxes and the collection!


----------



## Fataliya (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alakazam* 

 
_omg i love your pink tool box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is that big enough to fit the 2 pro traincases full of make up? 
cause until now i still dont know if i should get that "18 2 drawer or the "26  3 drawer chest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not sure...I don't know how much a pro traincase can hold, lol.


----------



## Alakazam (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I'm not sure...I don't know how much a pro traincase can hold, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh ok, thanks btw =)


----------



## Fataliya (May 27, 2009)

Well.....I'm running out of room in my tool boxes.

Yikes!!!


----------



## sxcnodoubt (Jun 1, 2009)

So friggin' cute!!! Great collection~


----------



## AprilBomb (Jun 2, 2009)

love, love looooooooooovee it!!!


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

soo cute!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want to let you know, I'm so jealous of that box AND ur makeup lol


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 21, 2009)

looks awesome, u should be proud!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 21, 2009)

So f'in adorable! I think my brother and my daughters dad would laugh at me if I owned a pink box for my make-up


----------



## Amarie (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh my god.  I want it I want it ;-)


----------



## deannario (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE this idea ... can you imagione how cool it would be to show up for a job with a pretty pink tool box like that? Wonder if there's a travel size? AWESOME-NESS !!!!


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Sep 28, 2009)

oh i wanttt this!!!  Not sure if I should get the 5 drawer one of the sephora large rolling traincase for travel.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

awesome! That pink box is soooo cute!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice and very cute!! I cant wait to order my pink tool boxes


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!! I want a pink box!!! They're turly awesome! You have a nice collection!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## taina007 (Dec 9, 2009)

ooh, i love this, especially how you can lock up your make up lol!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 9, 2009)

I love this, Pink is my favorite color.SOOOOOOOO, super cute!


----------



## teaberry (Dec 10, 2009)

the hello kitty stuff matches the pink! looks so awesome! looks like it stashes quite a bit too!


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a Craftsman tool chest to store part of my collection, and there is one deep drawer where I can keep two plastic boxes made specifically for storing lipsticks.  Maybe this will work for you?


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 20, 2010)

Adorable. Love the pink tool box, and you have a great stash


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 21, 2010)

I really should post updated pictures, because my collection has grown, uhm, a LOT!

I now need either the 5 drawer chest, or more of this size. And if I get my way, it'll be the 5 drawer, lol.


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

So Freaking Awesome and pretty! Nice Collection


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you soooo much for posting this!!! I LOVE that it doesn't take up alot of space and everything still looks so organized!!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG, I just had a Big O! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sooo in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with this thing!!! You just created the biggest lemming I've ever had!


----------



## DonnaN (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG, thank you for sharing this storage idea.....this is my Xmas present for 2010--I'm bookmarking the site for my hubby now!!


----------

